# What would you do? Buy or pass?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

This is somewhat unusual for me to consider but here it goes. Just wondering what you guys would do if presented with this situation...

Background: I currently own an SW Venge and an SW SL4. I ride primarily in Orange County, but visit family in San Francisco 5 times a year. I usually rent a bike unless we drive up (1 time). Usually fly. 

Anyways, always thought about building up a bike and leave her in SF. Have an opportunity to pick up an SW sl4 frame for $1500. Legit frame with verified serial number and no cracks in the carbon that I can see. I already have a spare crankset and wheelset ready to go. Just need drivetrain and cockpit. Don't want to go overboard on this bike so may just go with ultegra or force 22. 

Bike rental is usually about $40/day for a decent bike. 

Buy or pass? I know it's ultimately up to me, but just thought I hear from your perspective. Thx.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal and a good addition to your stable. I say go for it. 

I am actually doing the same thing except I wasn't able to find an SL4 frame at that price. I found a cheap SW SL3 frame on eBay and I am building it up with a ultegra parts. I wonder if my old Sram Red crankset will work with my Ultegra 6700 derailures.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Legit frame with verified serial number and *no cracks in the carbon that I can see.*


That's the problem with buying used CF. Many defects can't be seen without special equipment. There's a high probability you'll be fine, but something to consider when buying sans a warranty.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

@merc thanks for the reply. 

@PJ I knew u would play devil's advocate. . U r right though, that is the risk that any of us has to take when not purchasing new.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> @PJ I knew u would play devil's advocate. . U r right though, that is the risk that any of us has to take when not purchasing new.


I would say it's a risk any of us take when purchasing used CF. Steel and alu defects/ flaws are much easier to find.

As I said, you'll probably be fine. Just something to consider going into this type of purchase.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I would say it's a risk any of us take when purchasing used CF. Steel and alu defects/ flaws are much easier to find.
> 
> As I said, you'll probably be fine. Just something to consider going into this type of purchase.


Yeah hear ya loud and clear. My other two bikes are under warranty from LBS. It is a great piece of mind to have that warranty just in case. But I had to pay over $1K more for each of the other two frame sets. I thought about maybe just getting a new tarmac pro or expert for the third bike...but just couldn't get myself to downgrade from the sworks. And, a newly built expert/pro would cost me more than what I could build this sworks for...or even if it cost about the same, the parts on the expert would be inferior. Can probably get the ultegra 6800 setup less than cranks for about $500-600. Have to get saddle/stem/bars too. Already have a set of Enve 25 tubulars and Rotor 3D + cranks sitting around. So, I may be able to get an SW SL4 tarmac built up and ready to roll for under $2800. Maybe even less if I go with used components...since this bike will be in the Bay Area primarily.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I just had my 9 month old Roubaix frame replaced under warranty so I don't see myself ever buying a used frame (at least a used Specialized given their policy.)

You must be a baller if you can afford a $3k vacation bike  I'd personally go with a basic aluminum frame if it were me and keep under $1k. I've paid $70/day in rural Indiana to rent a basic aluminum road bike with 8sp Sora! It's not hard to justify buying a bike you only ride a few days a year at those prices.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> You must be a baller if you can afford a $3k vacation bike  I'd personally go with a basic aluminum frame if it were me and keep under $1k. I've paid $70/day in rural Indiana to rent a basic aluminum road bike with 8sp Sora! It's not hard to justify buying a bike you only ride a few days a year at those prices.


Definitely not "baller" status. I wish. Lol

Just fortunate enough to do this. 

The other way I look at this is that I could sell the bike or parts down the line...take somewhat of a hit of course, but since I think I am getting a pretty good deal now, the hit won't be too bad. And I would be saving a little bit over the next few years of renting bikes.


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

For $2200 you can get the new Allez with 11spd Ultegra. Sell off your other components or put your other components on it and sell the ones you took off the Allez to offset your costs and now you have a bike that is yours, under full warranty and can be ridden around SF in all weather. My 58 bone stock was 17.1 lbs. So when everything is said and done, you have a brand new bike for maybe $1400-1600...


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and suggestions. In the end, I decided to pass. Just didn't make too much sense to build up a nice SW and ride her only a few times a year.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I think used SW frames are one of the best values.
I would have bought used instead of paying $3000 for a new SL3 if I knew I could get for half that price used at the time.
I have bought several used carbon frames and had no problems.
I don't think its any more risky than buying any other frame material and if you know what to look for the chances of a problem are minimal.
Carbon can also be repaired for a few hundred $.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

jnbrown said:


> I think used SW frames are one of the best values.


Although Specialized is one of the brands that does not transfer the frame warranty once the original owner sells it.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Dunbar said:


> Although Specialized is one of the brands that does not transfer the frame warranty once the original owner sells it.


I am not aware of any other companies that do this other than Calfee.
If I am buying a used frame I am not expecting a warranty but would like to know the history of the frame.


----------

